# Hello from Pascagoula MS



## Butts Bees (Oct 3, 2010)

Just got some girls from Russell Apiary. Can't wait to play geneticist with this stock.
Last worked Carnolians in Maine ending around '08 and missed the SHB entry. As a result we picked up some Freeman beetle traps and some AJ beetle blasters. Only 'cause I don't know any better.
By the way... rrussell6870, We made it back okay and off-loaded around 10:30p.m. They were sleeping like babies. Today they are hauling. Tell Your dad it was a pleasure and honor.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, you can never have too many beetle traps, especially in the South.


----------



## justinh83 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome, from Edwards, Mississippi. You should have some good bees. I did not get to properly introduce myself the other day. I was the taller fellow who helped you load the bees. It's good to have some more active members on our forum. There is also a Mississippi Beekeeping forum. You can find it by logging in, then clicking on "community" and "social groups". The name of the forum is "mississippi beekeepers".


----------



## Butts Bees (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Justin..Thanks. I sent Robert a personal message on the message posting, any idea if he recevied it? If you would, ask him to e-mail me at [email protected].
Also, were those formic pads on the hives? With the pad on the hive box and another on the medium supers is that a problem? Never used them. Do I pull them in 45 days?
Thanks agian


----------

